# 4 beeps - System Timer or RAM error



## biegelboy (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok...My Power Supply in my HP desktop went out. I purchased a new one from some vender on EBAY. I connected the new Power Supply and I get power, but I also get a BLANK SCREEN and 4 beeps. 

I looked you the BEEP code and its either System Timer Failure or RAM error. How do I fix or correct a System Timer Failure>? 

Your help needed!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## keltix (Aug 1, 2005)

Make sure the PSU works, make sure your RAM is seated firmly, and if your PSU got fried for some reason: it could damaged something. I dont kno about Timer Error.


----------

